# new with some questions



## mistyrose (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi to all. Just a quick intro. I'm 52, have had degeneration of my spine for years now-have had my back as well as my neck fused with hardware. Guess the consequence to that is I've developed some sort of connective tissue disorder that several docs think is fibromyalgia. I just know that I feel really crummy all the time-the pain is relentless, feel like I have the flu most of the time, my stomach is upset a lot, I'm exhausted, depressed. You all probably know the feelings well. I'm seeing my primary next week and it's been suggested I also get a work-up for lupus. I doubt very much that lupus is in play here; am leaning more towards the fibro with CF. I do sleep well most of the time, thanks to my sleep meds. 8-10 hours usually, with at least one or two naps a day. I don't have much of an appetite. I am on oxycontin and topamax-that was after much trial and error with meds over the course of several years with all the spinal and nerve pain. I try to walk often, and find that swimming helps a lot, too, but don't have access to a pool right now. What other things do you find help you out? Are you on a particular nutritional program? I would love to hear from anyone who has had success overcoming even in a small way this ugly disease. Thanks so much! Misty


----------



## mistyrose (Sep 15, 2004)

Is anybody even on this board?? OK. Never mind.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Misty,Please remember that this forum is full of sick people. A lot of the people that visit here are disabled, and aren't able to post as often as the healthy people on other forums.This forum is much slower than other forums because of that.So please keep that in mind.


----------



## mistyrose (Sep 15, 2004)

Sorry to bother you all. I happen to be one of those really sick people who was hoping for some answers. I have found a few other fibro forums who must have less sick people, I don't know? Maybe they just have more people who alternate sick days. Whatever. As I said, I apologize. I'll just move on.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Misty,Truly, there is no reason to run off in a huff. Just give it time. Be patient, maybe someone will have some suggestions for you!To start, I would suggest you check out our FAQ's at the top of the forum (if you haven't already). Other than that, just keep checking back. If anyone has any suggestions, I know they will share them.The folks here are top knotch!


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Perhaps the other forums were specifically for fibro sufferers ? In which case yes, you will get a much quicker response on those boards. But there is a great supportive community here, so it would be worth your while to persist







Good luck with your search for answers, I know with any condition it can be frustrating trying to get good advice.


----------

